

Three months living in a multi-petahash BTC mine in Kangding, Sichuan, China - awjr
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1072474.0;all

======
awjr
The scale of the mine is impressive, the pictures and his story of living
there IMHO are more impressive. Worth scrolling through just to see all the
pictures.

~~~
mmosta
Here's to hoping he'll post some more, I love looking at these setups.

